# E5 2630 SandyBridge build



## freakshow (Dec 15, 2017)

So to start off i had a EVGA X79 motherboard, i've had it for couple years now, and i decided i want to use it.  i found a Xeon E5 2630 6 core sandybridge cpu. and i got a couple of questions.

question 1. how is E5 2630 stand against A10-7860k? (current system)
question 2. would the E5 2630 bottle neck my RX480 8Gb graphics card. (i know that the A10 is already bottle necking my Graphics card)
question 3. would the E5 2630 do better in gaming then the A10?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2017)

This mentality kills me inside.

Its probably going to be slower by far. That is not an X series Xeon you cannot over clock it.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> This mentality kills me inside.
> 
> Its probably going to be slower by far. That is not an X series Xeon you cannot over clock it.



I am aware that it can't be overlooked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2017)

freakshow said:


> I am aware that it can't be overlooked.



since you will be using a consumer motherboard then you just treat it like any other locked sandybridge CPU. All architectural and clock changes from the new generations apply. 

However looking at your current specs it would indeed out perform that CPU. Atleast in a multithreading aspect. if it is not expansive it would probably be worth it to move over.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> since you will be using a consumer motherboard then you just treat it like any other locked sandybridge CPU. All architectural and clock changes from the new generations apply.
> 
> However looking at your current specs it would indeed out perform that CPU. Atleast in a multithreading aspect. if it is not expansive it would probably be worth it to move over.



There is a referb e5 2630 on Newegg for $40 that the reason I'm asking, and I already have the board and memory. And I do so some video editing every once in awhile and the a10 sucks and rendering video.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2017)

freakshow said:


> There is a referb e5 2630 on Newegg for $40 that the reason I'm asking, and I already have the board and memory. And I do so some video editing every once in awhile and the a10 sucks and rendering video.



yeah then you'd be good to go.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Id sell the motherboard, memory and same with the APU and use that money towards a coffee lake or Ryzen 3 rig


----------



## freakshow (Dec 15, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id sell the motherboard, memory and same with the APU and use that money towards a coffee lake or Ryzen 3 rig



waiting for tax time to do a ryzen build, i mean already have the parts. and cpu is only 40 dollars. im thinking of giving the apu system my girlfriend.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

freakshow said:


> waiting for tax time to do a ryzen build, i mean already have the parts. and cpu is only 40 dollars. im thinking of giving the apu system my girlfriend.



Ok good stopgap plan. If you can find a chip for less Id go for it.


----------



## cakehunter (Dec 15, 2017)

Dunno if this helps. 

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-A10-7860K-APU-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5-2630-0/m83781vsm6512

Neither A10-7860K or Intel-Xeon-E5-2630 are top models in their generations. You could shoot for a used xeon from ebay, top model, would give you better results. x79 platform is higher tier than fm2, could maybe populate those dimm slots on x79  Also if you decide to sell that motherboard on ebay it would give you good $


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> Dunno if this helps.
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-A10-7860K-APU-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5-2630-0/m83781vsm6512
> 
> Neither A10-7860K or Intel-Xeon-E5-2630 are top models in their generations. You could shoot for a used xeon from ebay, top model, would give you better results. x79 platform is higher tier than fm2, could maybe populate those dimm slots on x79  Also if you decide to sell that motherboard on ebay it would give you good $



Please read his posts thoroughly.

It would be wasteful to spend too much on a dead platform, this is a stop gap till he builds a R7 system


----------



## freakshow (Dec 15, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Please read his posts thoroughly.
> 
> It would be wasteful to spend too much on a dead platform, this is a stop gap till he builds a R7 system



Indeed it is, and thank you good sir. 

Yeah I'm planning on a ryzen build, but like I said I will have to wait until tax time.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Dec 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> This mentality kills me inside.
> 
> Its probably going to be slower by far. That is not an X series Xeon you cannot over clock it.



13% OC works with most Xeon V2s






The 2680v2s goes for $180 at ebay and are as fast as Ryzen 1700x in multithreadded applications.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

No sense when he can get a chip for 40, the  1366-2011v3 platforms are dead.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

I order the cpu, and along with a new case for the next build IN WIN 101C White RGB. my brother has the black version and i fell in love with it, i like the white better so i got it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 16, 2017)

Do some crypto mining with it, I just ordered a Intel Xeon E5-2630L v3 ES $110.00 bucks on flee bay. I have a brand new X99 board, so ill jump from my X79 DELUXE to it then sell off the X79.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Dec 16, 2017)

i have read that those Chinese x79 motherboards can overclock xeon cpus. might be worth picking one up and seeing if you like it then sell off your board you have now to recoup costs.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-...476191&hash=item1ec7093404:g:MZwAAOSwGJlZE4yp


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

Well it´s shame that you can´t OC that CPU,when it comes to the single core performance that Xeon 2630 it´s almost on par as stock FX 8300  so yeah expect some bottlenecking of that RX 480 probably somewhere in range from 10%-25% if you playing games in 1080p.....GL with your build


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

He is not keeping the rig that long, he is upgrading from the dead platform to something modern.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Do some crypto mining with it, I just ordered a Intel Xeon E5-2630L v3 ES $110.00 bucks on flee bay. I have a brand new X99 board, so ill jump from my X79 DELUXE to it then sell off the X79.



i thought of of that of doing after my ryzen build, and or turning into a file server.



Final_Fighter said:


> i have read that those Chinese x79 motherboards can overclock xeon cpus. might be worth picking one up and seeing if you like it then sell off your board you have now to recoup costs.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-...476191&hash=item1ec7093404:g:MZwAAOSwGJlZE4yp



thanks, but already have an EVGA X79 SLI just gathering dust. so going to use it.



Zyll Goliath said:


> Well it´s shame that you can´t OC that CPU,when it comes to the single core performance that Xeon 2630 it´s almost on par as stock FX 8300  so yeah expect some bottlenecking of that RX 480 probably somewhere in range from 10%-25% if you playing games in 1080p.....GL with your build




yeah no big deal really since not going to be using it that long anyways, but that would of been nice. lol



eidairaman1 said:


> He is not keeping the rig that long, he is upgrading from the dead platform to something modern.



thank you good sir!


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> He is not keeping the rig that long, he is upgrading from the dead platform to something modern.



 You keep calling it a dead platform, as in EOL yeah it is. BUT, Hum how many people here are still using the X58 platform? apparently they do not listen to you. People still use C2D'S for email checkers. That 990 board is looking long in the tooth, preception


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 16, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> YHum how many people here are still using the X58 platform? apparently they do not listen to you. People still use C2D'S for email checkers.



It's dead. Obviously there are people still using it since you can still get by with them but that doesn't mean it's not dead.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> You keep calling it a dead platform, as in EOL yeah it is. BUT, Hum how many people here are still using the X58 platform? apparently they do not listen to you. People still use C2D'S for email checkers. That 990 board is looking long in the tooth, preception


I find this interesting as both of guys who claim that X79&X58 is dead are using FX CPU´s........


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I find this interesting as both of guys who claim that X79&X58 is dead are using FX CPU´s........



I find it interesting that both of you do not understand what a dead platform is. 

Dead = CPU's or other hardware are no longer released for that platform. X58 , AM3 , etc , they all fit that description. It simply doesn't make sense buying into something this old now. You're fine with what you have ? Cool , but let go of the bias towards your dear and ancient hardware and advice people to buy modern stuff instead.

That being said , dead platform is dead. And , on top of that , it is really , *really old*.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with using "old" or "dead" hardware.
True, old platforms don't have all M.2/USB3/RGB connectivity we all want (), BUT they get the job done for better perf/$ (compared to new stuff).
Just because something is old, doesn't mean it's useless and shoudn't even be considered for this kind of use.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

we can use the term legacy hardware.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I find this interesting as both of guys who claim that X79&X58 is dead are using FX CPU´s........



Sorry you got butt hurt over me calling it a dead platform, it still is a dead platform.

By the way, I was using an Athlon XP system before The FX in 2014. Also I have it at max oc on air.

I could always drop a 9370 or 9590 in but why bother when 5.0GHz was the aim of those chips but could only obtain it on water, mine hits 5.0 on Air.

It will have a home to replace a friends P4 rig, where I will be moving to Threadripper+ unless if AMD discontinues SP3r2 (TR4) in lieu of merging Server and workstation platforms on SP3 and releasing a dual cpu board thay supports TR and EPYC


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2017)

Honestly if it was me i‘d wait

you already mentioned upgrading to a later plateform after the tax season so it makes no sense to waste money now on a dead plateform. You’d be better off selling the parts while they are still going for decent prices, keep what you currently have and wait it out. If you made it this far on a APU you can wait a little longer.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Honestly if it was me i‘d wait
> 
> you already mentioned upgrading to a later plateform after the tax season so it makes no sense to waste money now on a dead plateform. You’d be better off selling the parts while they are still going for decent prices, keep what you currently have and wait it out. If you made it this far on a APU you can wait a little longer.



the cpu was only 40 dollars, so i grabbed it not like its alot of money. i have tried to sell the motherboard but didnt sell. so it just sitting and collecting dust. when i saw a cpu for pretty cheap. on the plus side when i do the new build here in 2-3 months. i will have a file server that i always wanted. so to me it was a win win situation.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Honestly if it was me i‘d wait
> 
> you already mentioned upgrading to a later plateform after the tax season so it makes no sense to waste money now on a dead plateform. You’d be better off selling the parts while they are still going for decent prices, keep what you currently have and wait it out. If you made it this far on a APU you can wait a little longer.



Bro he is just doing this as a stopgap till the ryzen build


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sorry you got butt hurt over me calling it a dead platform, it still is a dead platform.
> 
> By the way, I was using an Athlon XP system before The FX in 2014. Also I have it at max oc on air.
> 
> ...


Dude relax..........I owned FX before I switched on X58/6 Core Xeon platform,You can OC as much as you can that FX it will still bottleneck any decent GPU on 1080p(or lower res)and thats the reason I dump that chip.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Dude relax..........I owned FX before I switched on X58/6 Core Xeon platform,You can OC as much as you can that FX it will still bottleneck any decent GPU on 1080p(or lower res)and thats the reason I dump that chip.....



It's the same on x58.

Besides bottleneck is an overly used term used by fear mongerers.

Lets just say this, the guy knows the A10 System was slow, I knew that in 2013/2014 when I went with my system.

Either way he bought the 40 dollar chip till he builds a Ryzen.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's the same on x58.
> 
> Besides bottleneck is an overly used term used by fear mongerers.
> 
> ...



Srry M8 but you don´t know what you talking about.............here same GPU same memory just different CPU





And as you can see it´s not just a bit bottlenecking it´s more than 25% in Firestrike,more&less same goes in many other games.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Srry M8 but you don´t know what you talking about.............here same GPU same memory just different CPU
> 
> View attachment 94896
> And as you can see it´s not just a bit bottlenecking it´s more than 25% in Firestrike,more&less same goes in many other games.....



Synthetic benchmarks are hogwash lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Synthetic benchmarks are hogwash lol


I am telling you more&less is the same in games it´s choking any decent GPU at least from 10%-30% in 1080p......Well honestly don´t have nothing against AMD or FX as I said I was using that chip for 2 years and it´s ain´t that bad.....but OC 6 Core Xeon it´s other league........


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am telling you more&less is the same in games it´s choking any decent GPU at least from 10%-30% in 1080p......Well honestly don´t have nothing against AMD or FX as I said I was using that chip for 2 years and it´s ain´t that bad.....but OC 6 Core Xeon it´s other league........



The last Xeon to come out.
http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2315&pid2=1875&compare=xeon-processor-w3690-vs-fx-9590


Stock for stock, despite the 8350 having "half resources" and 4 threads less.
http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/inde...are=Intel Xeon Processor W3690-vs-AMD FX-8350


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> The last Xeon to come out.
> http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2315&pid2=1875&compare=xeon-processor-w3690-vs-fx-9590
> 
> 
> ...


Now you are been really silly.........Cinebench R15 for example on OC FX 4,1Ghz  I have score of 653 on 4Ghz E5645 my score is 920,and many other ppl. with better cooling can OC this Xeons up to 5Ghz.....Almost any test will show the dominance of 6 core Xeon....but If you want to believe in FX fairy tales....well then I give up...GL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Now you are been really silly.........Cinebench R15 for example on OC FX 4,1Ghz  I have score of 653 on 4Ghz E5645 my score is 920,and many other ppl. with better cooling can OC this Xeons up to 5Ghz.....Almost any test will show the dominance of 6 core Xeon....but If you want to believe in FX fairy tales....well then I give up...GL


http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/inde... Ryzen R7 1800X-vs-Intel Xeon Processor W3690


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2472&pid2=2315&compare=AMD Ryzen R7 1800X-vs-Intel Xeon Processor W3690





Here As you can see on the LEFT side you can See My E5645 4ghz Vs FX 9590 and on the right side again My CPU Vs Ryzen 1600
It´s clear that Xeon simply demolish FX 9590 from other side yes Ryzen 1600 wins but only just......and as I said ppl. OC X58 Xeons much more then I did....so OC Xeon on 4,5Ghz it´s probably somewhere on par with that Ryzen 1600 if not better.......


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

i been on both sides of the cpu spectrum. i have used amd back in 99 through until intel when came out with core 2 duo's and been intel since the a10 cause had to sell my intel system.  i have nothing against neither side. i got the E5-2630 cause it was cheap. and i wanted something a little better then the a10 im currently using (especially in multitasking) i new before hand that the a10 was slow, and i wanted something cheap. cause i didnt think i would have a graphics card, but i ended up getting one.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

freakshow said:


> i been on both sides of the cpu spectrum. i have used amd back in 99 through until intel when came out with core 2 duo's and been intel since the a10 cause had to sell my intel system.  i have nothing against neither side. i got the E5-2630 cause it was cheap. and i wanted something a little better then the a10 im currently using (especially in multitasking) i new before hand that the a10 was slow, and i wanted something cheap. cause i didnt think i would have a graphics card, but i ended up getting one.


Sure man me neither.....As I said I used also FX platform so I clearly know what I talking about...I simply present FACTS really have nothing against AMD,in matter of fact I think that Ryzen platform is really good,and if you can go and buy it,It´s excellent for multitasking and more than good for gaming........


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure man me neither.....As I said I used also FX platform so I clearly know what I talking about...I simply present FACTS really have nothing against AMD,in matter of fact I think that Ryzen platform is really good,and if you can go and buy it,It´s excellent for multitasking and more than good for gaming........



Hey man check your private messages


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> The last Xeon to come out.
> http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2315&pid2=1875&compare=xeon-processor-w3690-vs-fx-9590
> 
> Stock for stock, despite the 8350 having "half resources" and 4 threads less.
> http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2315&pid2=1140&compare=Intel Xeon Processor W3690-vs-AMD FX-8350


You seriously base your judgement on what is faster using dry spec numbers (cores/cache/frequency) ?
Ever heard of IPC ?
Just so you know, W3690 is a Core i7 980X under different name (it even has unlocked multiplier).
EDIT : 





eidairaman1 said:


> Read my signature below to get your answer, im not here to argue.


OK... but I don't see anything in there that will help with OP's dilema tho.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> You seriously base your judgement what is faster on dry spec numbers (cores/cache/frequency) ?
> Ever heard of IPC ?
> Just so you know, W3690 is a Core i7 980X under different name (it even has unlocked multiplier).



Read my signature below to get your answer, im not here to argue.

By the way do you know what P6 architecture is?

Or what they had to do in the early days to program or reprogram a bios?


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> By the way do you know what P6 architecture is?
> 
> Or what they had to do in the early days to program or reprogram a bios?


Yes, I had Celeron 733MHz in my first PC.
Your point ?

Having a BIOS programmer at the ready won't help much in second decade of XXI century (boards have dual BIOS-es and/or are soldered on multi layer PCB)...


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 16, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You can OC as much as you can that FX it will still bottleneck any decent GPU on 1080p



My 1060 and the performance I get in the latest games just simply doesn't agree with you.



Zyll Goliath said:


> And as you can see it´s not just a bit bottlenecking it´s more than 25% in Firestrike



If you love that benchmark so much , take a better look at it. It's the physics scores that improves. The graphics score , which remains pretty much the same , is what shows if there really is a bottleneck and if you don't believe me , underclock your CPU to something like 2 Ghz and notice how that will drop like a stone , overclock it further and at one point it wont budge anymore.



agent_x007 said:


> You seriously base your judgement on what is faster using dry spec numbers (cores/cache/frequency) ?
> Ever heard of IPC ?



You do know IPC is still a "dry specs number' ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Yes, I had Celeron 733MHz in my first PC.
> Your point ?
> 
> Having a BIOS programmer at the ready won't help much in second decade of XXI century (boards have dual BIOS-es and/or are soldered on multi layer PCB)...



Really a celeron 733, hmm, I had a Celeron 333 myself Slot 1. By the way the first BIOS chips were UV flash EPROMs, after that they have been EEPROMS.

My point being is 19years going on 20 ive been doing this, so of course I know about Instructions per cycle, now whats funny is in P4 days before A64 everyone loved the clockability and those were very low ipc chips compared to an AXP or A64, seems everything has come full circle again...

By the way having a SPI device can really save your rear if a flash goes awry, ask @Sasqui and @Solaris17

So in Lieu, P6 architecture?


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> You do know IPC is still a "dry specs number' ?


Please find for me IPC of Piledriver (guess-timate isn't "spec number" to me).
It shouldn't be too hard, it's only a "dry spec number", right ? 

@up Thanks


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Please find for me IPC of Piledriver (guess-timate isn't "spec number" to me).
> It shouldn't be too hard, it's only a "dry spec number"



So you did notice how absurd your claim was ?

IPC is determined by a huge amount of factors including things like instruction window , branch prediction , etc. It's not even an exact number , more like a distribution. Things which I am sure you had 0 knowledge about their meaning or how to quantify their performance in metrics. Yet you said as if you knew everything about it and we were just a bunch of idiots looking only at clocks and cores.

You are trying really hard to rank your knowledge above ours. It ain't working , doesn't matter how many Celerons you had.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> So you did notice how absurd your claim was ?
> 
> IPC is determined by a huge amount of factors including things like instruction window , branch prediction , etc. It's not even an exact number , more like a distribution. Things which I am sure you had 0 knowledge about their meaning or how to quantify their performance in metrics. Yet you said as if you knew everything about it and we were just a bunch of idiots looking only at clocks and cores.
> 
> You are trying really hard to rank your knowledge above ours. It ain't working , doesn't matter how many Celerons you had.


I DID NOT write anything about anyone.
I simply pointed out that @eidairaman1 makes a mistake judging what's faster based on site comparing "dry specs" of the CPUs in question.

If I did offended You, please quote my post in this thread directed at You.

So, you would buy a FX-9590 over Core i7 980X, because I clearly don't what I'm talking about ?
Why my "rank" has anything to do with anything ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

freakshow said:


> I order the cpu, and along with a new case for the next build IN WIN 101C White RGB. my brother has the black version and i fell in love with it, i like the white better so i got it.





freakshow said:


> i thought of of that of doing after my ryzen build, and or turning into a file server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





agent_x007 said:


> You seriously base your judgement on what is faster using dry spec numbers (cores/cache/frequency) ?
> Ever heard of IPC ?
> Just so you know, W3690 is a Core i7 980X under different name (it even has unlocked multiplier).
> EDIT : OK... but I don't see anything in there that will help with OP's dilema tho.



To answer your comment look at the top 2 from the op @freakshow, his dilemma was resolved by his reasoning to go with a 40 dollar chip as a stop gap until he builds the ryzen. He got the chip because he knows the A10 is just too slow.



agent_x007 said:


> I DID NOT write anything about anyone.
> I simply pointed out that @eidairaman1 makes a mistake judging what's faster based on site comparing "dry specs" of the CPUs in question.
> 
> If I did offended You, please quote my post in this thread directed at You.
> ...



1% difference between the 2 chips, either way 40 dollars for a stopgap chip is better than 155.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> I DID NOT write anything about anyone.
> I simply pointed out that @eidairaman1 makes a mistake judging what's faster based on site comparing "dry specs" of the CPUs in question.
> 
> If I did offended You, please quote my post in this thread directed at You.



It doesn't take much to figure out you were trying to be condescending (whether you realize it or not).



agent_x007 said:


> So, you would buy a FX-9590 over Core i7 980X



Neither one , they are both old as fuck and equally obsolete , that's through the scope of someone wanting to buy something today. Which is the whole point of this discussion.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 16, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> To answer your comment look at the top 2 from the op @freakshow, his dilemma was resolved by his reasoning to go with a 40 dollar chip as a stop gap until he builds the ryzen. He got the chip because he knows the A10 is just too slow.


Truth is both chips are slow (Frequency x IPC = Performance).
Xeon has more cores (and those are proper cores, not "modules"), so it will be better in most things (but those aren't important for OP).
*I* would either stay on A10 if patience permits, and switch - if it doesn't.
Either way, games OP want's to play and time he needs to get to this new ryzen build are crucial.

@Vya Domus I simply answered questions asked by @eidairaman1 and pointed out with what I don't agree (and why). Think of me what you want.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> I DID NOT write anything about anyone.
> I simply pointed out that @eidairaman1 makes a mistake judging what's faster based on site comparing "dry specs" of the CPUs in question.
> 
> If I did offended You, please quote my post in this thread directed at You.
> ...


Don´t bother man it´s pointless.....as Leonardo De Vinci used to say:"_There_ are _three_ classes of _people_: _those_ who _see_, _those_ who _see_ when they are shown, _those_ who do not _see_."


----------



## freakshow (Dec 16, 2017)

i think we're getting a little off topic here lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 17, 2017)

freakshow said:


> i think we're getting a little off topic here lol


Well...srry if I went a bit over the "line" OP.....BTW when E5 2630 is supposed to arrive to your "home"? I am curios the see some pictures of that build.......


----------



## freakshow (Dec 17, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...srry if I went a bit over the "line" OP.....BTW when E5 2630 is supposed to arrive to your "home"? I am curios the see some pictures of that build.......


acutally ordered it on the 14th and it arrived today. still waiting on come more stuff to come in.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2017)

Update picture

Waiting for a new cmos/bios chip from EVGA. Apparently my motherboard suffer from bad bios.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 26, 2017)

So messed up evga they said they would send me a new cmos/bios chip and they send me 2 pack of random screws.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2017)

freakshow said:


> So messed up evga they said they would send me a new cmos/bios chip and they send me 2 pack of random screws.



Someone at EVGA shouldn't be working there


----------



## freakshow (Dec 27, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Someone at EVGA shouldn't be working there



i second that...


----------

